# passe temps



## aricosec (13 Mai 2003)

petit jeu classique pour augmenter les post 
.
je donne dix lettres tirées dans un chapeau,il faut ecrire un mot,le plus long sera recompensé tout les jours.
vous connaissez ?? arff....... !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





il faut absolument citer les lettres de reference,dans son post,sous peine de.
(votre vote est exclu)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
* A L R O S P U E  D S*


----------



## bebert (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *A L R O S P U E D S* 

[/QUOTE]

LA


----------



## bouilla (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />
* A L R O S P U E  D S* 

[/QUOTE]

*PAROLES*


----------



## Fulvio (13 Mai 2003)

huit et huit soixante quatre plus trois soixante sept par cinq trois cent trente cinq moins quatre trois cent trente et un... Le compte est bon


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

.
* A L R O S P U E  D S* 

 ROULADES


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2003)

POULARDES

Bon appétit !


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

* A L R O S P U E  D S* 

 SOULARDES


----------



## bebert (13 Mai 2003)

PAS MIEUX


----------



## Fulvio (13 Mai 2003)

PALOURDES


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  A L R O S P U E  D S 

 SOULARDES   * 

[/QUOTE]












 On se laisse aller, Barbarella ?


----------



## Fulvio (13 Mai 2003)

APEROS


----------



## aricosec (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * POULARDES

Bon appétit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
encore une bavure,il était recommandé de citer la reference de LETTRES,donc je ne peus homologué cette bécasse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non ! non !  non ! ce n'est pas une injure, ce n'est pas adressé a toi,mais poularde,ça me rappelle un coin de campagne ou chez la mére poularde,ont y dégustait aussi des bécasses.

t'a vu comment j'ai rattrapé le coup .ARFF ! ARFF !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 .
ps pourtant 9 letrres,c'était bien dommage car c'est maintenant c'est barbarella qui est en tete


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2003)

y a - t-il mieux ?


----------



## aricosec (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * y a - t-il mieux ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hé hé ! OUPSY, je savais comment t'appater,reste plus qu'a ferrer,oui il y a mieux,car la la regle evolue,ont peut employer les lettres citées,autant de fois que l'on veut.
il faut bien sur AFFICHER les lettres de reference a chaque fois 
n'est ce pas LUCG ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






gaspp !


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

* A L R O S P U E  D S* 

DEROULERAS


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

* A L R O S P U E  D S* 

DESSOULERAS


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2003)

Dérouleras ==&gt; Le tapis.

Heu...je ne me suis pas trompé de thread au moins.


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

* A L R O S P U E  D S* 



DESSOULASSES


----------



## FEELGOOD (13 Mai 2003)

Comme t'es pas marrante...

Sans déconner...

ça fout les jetons....


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2003)

Moi, j'aime bien.


----------



## FEELGOOD (13 Mai 2003)

Vous êtes faits pour vous entendre....

A gerber.


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2003)

N'embête pas Barbarella. Un jour, je t'expliquerai.


----------



## FEELGOOD (13 Mai 2003)

Inutile je m'en tape.


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
encore une bavure,il était recommandé de citer la reference de LETTRES,donc je ne peus homologué cette bécasse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non ! non !  non ! ce n'est pas une injure, ce n'est pas adressé a toi,mais poularde,ça me rappelle un coin de campagne ou chez la mére poularde,ont y dégustait aussi des bécasses.

t'a vu comment j'ai rattrapé le coup .ARFF ! ARFF !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 .
ps pourtant 9 letrres,c'était bien dommage car c'est maintenant c'est barbarella qui est en tete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

M'en fous, l'important, c'est de participe passé


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2003)

Et puis, Arico, il faudrait que tu DEPOLLUASSES ton fil


----------



## bebert (13 Mai 2003)

ANTICONSTITUTIONNNNNELLLLLEMMMMENT


----------



## maousse (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Vous êtes faits pour vous entendre....

A gerber.

* 

[/QUOTE]Si tout ce qui se passe ici t'emmerde tellement, il y a plein de monde dehors à aller insulter, comme tu le dis si bien dans un autre sujet...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi, j'y vais en *P E D A L O S* (un s parce qu'un seul, c'est l'air bête... )


----------



## FEELGOOD (13 Mai 2003)

Tu peux éventuellement me virer, si ma présence te gêne...

Y a déjà eu de nombreux précédents....

J'attends...

Sinon, tu la plantes et c'est tout.

Bisous.


----------



## maousse (13 Mai 2003)

tu sais, j'ai pas besoin de test, et finn non plus. Tes remarques à deux balles, tu peux te les garder. Bonne journée bonhomme, bien le bonjour à ta femme...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé pour le hors sujet, professeur Rico


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

Si il voit ça il va être tout rouge de colère le arico, ce soir, Chili con carne pour tous


----------



## FEELGOOD (13 Mai 2003)

Mais je suis toujours là...

Incredible...







































Vous n'avez pas besoin de test, vous avez besoin d'un miracle.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * ANTICONSTITUTIONNNNNELLLLLEMMMMENT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hé hé, bien vu Bebert !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hihihihi......


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

hé hé, bien vu Bebert !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hihihihi......    * 

[/QUOTE]

ah ça si tu felicite BEBERT le contestataire,ça va pas arranger les chose,avec les M les T et autres qu'il rajoute,evidemment


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Mais je suis toujours là...

Incredible...







































Vous n'avez pas besoin de test, vous avez besoin d'un miracle.
* 

[/QUOTE]

tout a fait d'accord,pour se debarrasser de ben laden,meme les amerlocks sont pas assez forts,alors bien sur un parasite,c'est comme une arme chimique,.
le FEETGOLD est une arme bacteriologique a haute densité


----------



## FEELGOOD (14 Mai 2003)

Mais éliminez moi, mes lapinous...

Vous en avez le pouvoir...ici du moins...


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

A L R O S P U E D S 

PROPULSEURS


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

* A L R O S P U E  D S* 


SAUPOUDRASSES


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Mais éliminez moi, mes lapinous...

Vous en avez le pouvoir...ici du moins...
* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est a dire que pour t'eliminer faudrait d'abord que tu existe,que tu sois quelqun,comme tu n'est pas grand chose
C Q F D
si tu comprend, car apparemment c'est grave pour toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pauvre maman  de FEET machin


----------



## FEELGOOD (14 Mai 2003)

J'ai déjà expliqué que lorsqu'on écrit un message qui se veut un peu "piquant", il vaut mieux éviter de faire des fautes...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * A L R O S P U E D S 

PROPULSEURS   * 

[/QUOTE]


*Bravo AricoSec !!!*






J'ai rien de mieux à proposer.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Passons au mot suivant, merci


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

* A L R O S P U E D S *
.
POURPARLES de paix


----------



## FEELGOOD (14 Mai 2003)

pour parler de pets...


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 


Bravo AricoSec !!!






J'ai rien de mieux à proposer.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Passons au mot suivant, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Aurais-je loupé un épisode


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * J'ai déjà expliqué que lorsqu'on écrit un message qui se veut un peu "piquant", il vaut mieux éviter de faire des fautes...

* 

[/QUOTE]
si c'est pour moi que tu dit çà,je le parle mieux que toi,et je te merde


----------



## FEELGOOD (14 Mai 2003)

Vous m'avez saoulé, j'arrête, mais je reviendrais...


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

A L R O S P U E D S 

POLARS

mais non OUPSY,ce n'est pas le mot le plus long,il nous faut ici,ecrire un maximum de mots,avec ces seuls lettres,je joue moi aussi,car j'ai tiré dans un chapeau,alors voyons voir ou ça nous méne,je suis certain qu'il y en a encore un wagon de mots.
au boulot ceux qui veulent

et oui la régle change tout les jours,c'est le jeu de GOGO
arff !


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * A L R O S P U E D S 

POLARS

mais non OUPSY,ce n'est pas le mot le plus long,il nous faut ici,ecrire un maximum de mots,avec ces seuls lettres,je joue moi aussi,car j'ai tiré dans un chapeau,alors voyons voir ou ça nous méne,je suis certain qu'il y en a encore un wagon de mots.
au boulot ceux qui veulent

et oui la régle change tout les jours,c'est le jeu de GOGO
arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors ça ça change tout, je croyais que c'était le mot le plus long  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors il y a : pudeur, roules, poudre, aloes, épure, rodeur, entre autres, t'es sûr arico qu'il faut tous les mettre


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* A L R O S P U E D S *


[/QUOTE]

Refrain :
PAROLES PAROLES PAROLES


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Refrain :
PAROLES PAROLES PAROLES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On n'est pas sorti de l'auberge


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

alors il y a : pudeur, roules, poudre, aloes, épure, rodeur, entre autres, t'es sûr arico qu'il faut tous les mettre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oui !mais comme le titre le dit c'est un passe temps,ce qui permet de poster a tous,une autre forme de thread de longue haleine,ça n'empeche pas aux experts de rechercher le plus long,
un petite recap de temps en temps si je n'oublie pas


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

LA
PAROLES
ROULADES
POULARDES           lucg mais ?
SOULARDES 
PALOURDES 
DEROULERAS
DESSOULERAS 
DESSOULASSES 
DEPOLLUASSES 	
PROPULSEURS 	
SAUPOUDRASSES 
POURPARLES 	
POLARS


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * A L R O S P U E D S 

POLARS

mais non OUPSY,ce n'est pas le mot le plus long,il nous faut ici,ecrire un maximum de mots,avec ces seuls lettres,je joue moi aussi,car j'ai tiré dans un chapeau,alors voyons voir ou ça nous méne,je suis certain qu'il y en a encore un wagon de mots.
au boulot ceux qui veulent


et oui la régle change tout les jours,c'est le jeu de GOGO
arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ouais, bin si les règles changent à tout bout champs 
on a pas fini d'en voir avec notre ami l'Arico le RIGOLO 
merci pour la, ta précision Rico ! warff !!


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

A L R O S P U E D S 





POUSSE POUSSE


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2003)

RALE PAS,
LE POU SUR LE DOS
DE LA POULE D'EAU
AURA PEU OU PROU
LE DESSUS
SUR LE RADEAU


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * A L R O S P U E D S 

POLARS

mais non OUPSY,ce n'est pas le mot le plus long,il nous faut ici,ecrire un maximum de mots,avec ces seuls lettres,je joue moi aussi,car j'ai tiré dans un chapeau,alors voyons voir ou ça nous méne,je suis certain qu'il y en a encore un wagon de mots.
au boulot ceux qui veulent

et oui la régle change tout les jours,c'est le jeu de GOGO
arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ça, ça s'appelle le BOGGLE et c'est injouable sur les forums : d'expérience (j'étais assez féru de ce jeu dans ma jeunesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), il est facile de trouver des dizaines de mots en 3 minutes pour une seule personne. Alors ici, en une après-midi avec la tribu des bricolos qu'il y a, ça sent le flood plus qu'à plein nez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Encore, au boggle, les règles sont-elles plus strictes sur la position des lettres mais il y en a plus.


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2003)

Allez, pour faire plaisir au Arico : je vous propose les lettres suivantes, trouvez tous les mots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSUVWXYZ


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

ça, ça s'appelle le BOGGLE et c'est injouable sur les forums : d'expérience (j'étais assez féru de ce jeu dans ma jeunesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), il est facile de trouver des dizaines de mots en 3 minutes pour une seule personne. Alors ici, en une après-midi avec la tribu des bricolos qu'il y a, ça sent le flood plus qu'à plein nez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Encore, au boggle, les règles sont-elles plus strictes sur la position des lettres mais il y en a plus. * 

[/QUOTE]

m'accuser de plagiat est indigne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.

comme je l'ai expliqué a ceux qui m'ont lu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















il ne faut donner qu'un seul mot a la fois avec seulement les lettres en cours,et non pas l'alphabet,une maniere de poster sans avoir l'air de vouloir augmenter son compteur,3 pages en quelques heures, alors le cent devrait etres atteint en peu de jours
je pars moi meme en juin faire une cure au PERIGORD,bouffe et doigts de pieds en eventail ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,pour suivre le soir par doigts de pieds en bouquet de violettes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






toutes choses bonnes pour mon equilibre


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

A L R O S P U E D S 


SOUPLE


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

A L R O S P U E D S 

POULPE


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

A L R O S P U E D S 

PUDEURS


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

A L R O S P U E D S 

POURPRE


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

A L R O S P U E D S 

ALOES


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

A L R O S P U E D S 

PRUDE

_ c'est bizarre, j'ai l'impression de flooder, ce qui n'est absolument pas le cas, c'est la faute à arico_


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

A L R O S P U E D S 



PARLES

_et qui tient les comptes ? _


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

A L R O S P U E D S 


SOUDEUR


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2003)

* A L R O S P U E D S *

PAUL DELARUE
L'ARROSEUR ARROSÉ
POUDRE
PERDUES
SOUS
PROSE
PULLULER
ROSE
PERDURER
SAPEUR
ROUE
DUR
DRÔLE
SUER
PUER
SAUPOUDREES
SALOPES
AÉROSOL
LARDER
POLLUEURS


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

* A L R O S P U E D S *



OPALES 
RUDE
PEUR
PROUES
LOURD
SOURD
DRAPE
SOLE
SAOULE
SAPEUR
LASSO


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
m'accuser de plagiat est indigne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne t'accuse pas, Arico, je constate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
je pars moi meme en juin faire une cure au PERIGORD,bouffe et doigts de pieds en eventail ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,pour suivre le soir par doigts de pieds en bouquet de violettes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






toutes choses bonnes pour mon equilibre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'y étais, il y a quelques jours : j'ai bien mangé, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans quel coin vas-tu traîner ?


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

J'y étais, il y a quelques jours : j'ai bien mangé, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans quel coin vas-tu traîner ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

hé hé, du coté de sarlat,une enquete serré m'a parlé d'un petit coin secret et paradisiaque,je peus quand meme te dire,qu'il y a un boulanger,un boucher et une eglise.

tu connais ?      arfff..


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

et hop on change de jeu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FARPAITEMENT mr LUCG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












.
M B C T A I R L E V U N 

ecrivain né au 18e siecle

facile pour amorcer ce  jeu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : bien sur il faut choisir ses lettres,toutes ne sont pas utilisable


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2003)

Kikagagné ?


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Kikagagné ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ah ? j'ai oublié de vous le dire ?
personne ne gagne ,sauf votre compteur


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

M B C T A I R L E V U N 

ecrivain né au 18e siecle

RACINE, mais le siècle colle pas


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2003)

* M B C T A I R L E V U N *

VOLTAIRE mais il n'y a pas de O !


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2003)

Y a que les bonnes lettres ? ou bien y a-t-il des lettres superfétatoires ?


----------



## Fulvio (14 Mai 2003)

* M B C T A I R L E V U N 

* 

LAUTREAM*NT 

(à la masse, c'est pas le bon siècle en plus...)


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Y a que les bonnes lettres ? ou bien y a-t-il des lettres superfétatoires ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

En fait, il faut venir avec ses propres lettres !


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

En fait, il faut venir avec ses propres lettres !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Y a que les bonnes lettres ? ou bien y a-t-il des lettres superfétatoires ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

faudrait lire mon PS pour savoir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



choisir ses LETTRES dans ce seul eventail dument citer,toutes ne servent pas mais toutes sont citées

poil au ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

faudrait lire mon PS pour savoir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



choisir ses LETTRES dans ce seul eventail dument citer,toutes ne servent pas mais toutes sont citées

poil au ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

zen ! 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *
ps : bien sur il faut choisir ses lettres,toutes ne sont pas utilisable
* 

[/QUOTE]

Rico si tu dis  *SES* lettres, on ne peut pas utiliser tes lettres, c'est évident !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme le dit Bebert, venez avec vos lettres et amusez vous bien !


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

faudrait lire mon PS pour savoir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]

Si, en plus, il faut savoir lire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et peut-on utiliser une lettre plusieurs fois ?

PS Tu crois pas que je vais te laisser faire ta sieste tranquillement, Arico


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

Alors ? en en est où ? Ariiiiiiiiiiiiicoooooooooo houuuuuuuuuuhouuuuuuuuuu


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

Le flood dans toute sa splendeur


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *





 Le flood dans toute sa splendeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]






 Si c'est pas une honte.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 






 Si c'est pas une honte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est vraiment la charité qui se fout de l'hôpital


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

flooder flooder !, il en restera toujours quelque chose disait le procureur au comdanné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
. il vont me faire devenir chévre avec toutes ces questions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
construire ce nom avec les seules lettres données  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









INDICEs
1_ce personnage  est né dans une ville vinicole,
2_il y était peut etre mais pas temps que ça !

jeu de mots !  .. arff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



explication plus tard


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

Est-ce un écrivain français ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * M B C T A I R L E V U N 

ecrivain né au 18e siecle
ps : bien sur il faut choisir ses lettres,toutes ne sont pas utilisable

INDICEs 
1_ce personnage  est né dans une ville vinicole, 
2_il y était peut etre mais pas temps que ça !

* 

[/QUOTE]

et pourquoi pas François   MAURIAC  ?


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

et pourquoi pas François   MAURIAC  ?      * 

[/QUOTE]
ça le rajeunirait pas


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2003)

Est-ce un écrivain connu du grand public ?


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un écrivain connu du grand public ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je traduis : le Bebertien est une langue encore peu connue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : "Est-ce que c'est un écrivain connu de Bebert ?"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

LAMARTINE  ?


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Je traduis : le Bebertien est une langue encore peu connue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : "Est-ce que c'est un écrivain connu de Bebert ?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

La réponse est non !


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2003)

Pour Luc :


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * LAMARTINE  ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

et voila c'est OUPSY qi a gagné
bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le jeu de mot voila
né a MACON
cet homme instruit et intelligent n'était MACON
ha ! ha ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ha ! ha ha ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









haaaaaa.......


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2003)

Bravo Oupsy ! Une plus facile s'il te plait !


----------



## Fulvio (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

et voila c'est OUPSY qi a gagné
bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le jeu de mot voila
né a MACON
cet homme instruit et intelligent n'était MACON
ha ! ha ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ha ! ha ha ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









haaaaaa....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai mas du comprendre


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

allez je passe le  flambeau a toi OUPSY,choisit ton jeu que t'aime arff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ici on change constamment c'est la régle de ne pas en avoir
non non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










,c'est pas ça


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

Je mense que tu marlais de jeu de pot arico


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2003)

Lamartine écrivain du XVIIIème siècle ???

Il a écrit "le lac" avant 10 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ???? parce qu'il est né en 1790.

Dans le Lagarde &amp; Michard, il me semble bien qu'il est plutôt au rayon XIX

Arico, nous ne partageons pas les mêmes valeurs


----------



## Fulvio (15 Mai 2003)

L'indice était "Ecrivain  *né au* 18e siècle" et non "Ecrivain  _du_ 18e siècle".
Ca devait être pour tromper l'ennemi


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Lamartine écrivain du XVIIIème siècle ???

Il a écrit "le lac" avant 10 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ???? parce qu'il est né en 1790.

Dans le Lagarde &amp; Michard, il me semble bien qu'il est plutôt au rayon XIX

Arico, nous ne partageons pas les mêmes valeurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a dit "écrivain né au XVIIIe siècle" ! Héhé


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Pour Luc :















* 

[/QUOTE]

Le bebertien a également une écriture idéographique que certains trouvent plus aisée à apprendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nota : Le vocabulaire, dans cette version, est assez limité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour plus d'informations, on se référera aux articles érudits du Professeur TheBig :
"De la sémantique du doigt dans le Bebertien standard"

et

"La sémiologie du Bebertien : une approche synthétique faite du bout des doigts"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * allez je passe le  flambeau a toi OUPSY,choisit ton jeu que t'aime arff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ici on change constamment c'est la régle de ne pas en avoir
non non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










,c'est pas ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

super ! merci Rico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pfff... j'ai pas d'idée à l'instant et vous quel jeux voulez-vous ?? 

sorry, mais j'suis pas là, cette aprèm' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous propose d'attendre jusqu'à demain pour vous postez un truc ou alors je passe mon tour. 

Rico et les autres à vous de voter !!!


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * et hop on change de jeu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FARPAITEMENT mr LUCG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












.
M B C T A I R L E V U N 
.
 ecrivain né au 18e siecle 
.
facile pour amorcer ce  jeu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : bien sur il faut choisir ses lettres,toutes ne sont pas utilisable
* 

[/QUOTE]

toujours se foutre de l'arico, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,heureusement que MACG n'a pas brulé ses archives,bande de rascals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










MAMANnnn..........y font rien qu'a m'embêter


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

"De la sémantique du doigt dans le Bebertien standard"

et

"La sémiologie du Bebertien : une approche synthétique faite du bout des doigts"   * 

[/QUOTE]

T'aurais pu trouver plus simple comme titre, j'ai rien compris, c'est pire qu'AppleScript ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sais pas moi : "Le bebertien pour les nuls" ou "Le bebertien les doigts dans le nez" et leur traduction en anglais "The Bebertian for dummies" ou "The Bebertian fingers in the nose".


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

super ! merci Rico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pfff... j'ai pas d'idée à l'instant et vous quel jeux voulez-vous ?? 

sorry, mais j'suis pas là, cette aprèm' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous propose d'attendre jusqu'à demain pour vous postez un truc ou alors je passe mon tour. 

Rico et les autres à vous de voter !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
d'accord oupsy,on va faire un petit KOITESSE en attendant
pour les non initiés le koitesse est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
je donne des lettres dans le desordre,il faut les remettre dans l'ordre exact,ce coup ci pas de lettres en trop,pas de lettres doubles sauf si inscrites bien entendu.
.
definition : pour conquerir sa liberté
.
O L A N R A P E E


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *
definition : pour conquerir sa liberté
O L A N R A P E E
* 

[/QUOTE]

AEROPLANE


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

chouette comme OUPSY est revenu ont aura deux jeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pourquoi pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on fait ce que l'on veut
non mais
vas y OUPSY
je suis avec toi
n'écoute pas LUCG
fait fi de BEBERT
.
.
hem hem, enfin, jouez quand même les gars,ont est pas si nombreux,je m'excuse,la hargne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'a emporté,je ne dirais plus rien,je me tais,j'arrete
vlaoufff ! slackk !
merde ça fait mal BARBARELLA


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

AEROPLANE   * 

[/QUOTE]

enfin j'ai trouvé un truc ou il repond franchement,
.
BRAVO BEBERT . a toi aussi de jouer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
ça ,ça va commencer a me plaire,un vrai souck.
ha ! ha ha ! ha........


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2003)

On peut jouer au pendu, au mots croisés, au scrabble, aux échecs en même temps et en multi-joueurs ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: c'est pas le tout mais faut que j'aille chercher mes enfants à l'école. Bonap' et à s't'aprem' !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

oki, alors wala un 2ème Koitesse pour les nouveaux voici la règle:

je donne une poignée de lettres, un thème, et il faut trouver le mot final. Il peut y avoir plusieurs solutions, 
on n'est pas obligé de prendre toute les lettres, c'est le nombre de lettes utilisées qui gagne. 
ne pas oublier de citer les lettres à chaque post pour qu'on puisse vérifier, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thème : 20 000 lieux sous les mers

*WDRSPAAZCHILNRE* 

bonne chance ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ deux mains !!!  


ps: pour ceux qui connaissent elle est facile la réponse...  elle est... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nan rien !


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * oki, alors wala un 2ème Koitesse pour les nouveaux voici la règle:

je donne une poignée de lettres, un thème, et il faut trouver le mot final. Il peut y avoir plusieurs solutions, 
on n'est pas obligé de prendre toute les lettres, c'est le nombre de lettes utilisées qui gagne. 
ne pas oublier de citer les lettres à chaque post pour qu'on puisse vérifier, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thème : 20 000 lieux sous les mers

WDRSPAAZCHILNRE 

bonne chance ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ deux mains !!!  


ps: pour ceux qui connaissent elle est facile la réponse...  elle est... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nan rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Chimpanzé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Chimpanzé   * 

[/QUOTE]

non, c'est pas ça Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le thème est: 20 000 lieux sous les mers et non Tarzan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bonne aprèm' à tous 
@+


----------



## MrStone (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
thème : 20 000 lieux sous les mers
WDRSPAAZCHILNRE 
* 

[/QUOTE]
 En 10 lettres, je dirais 

SCAPHANDRE


----------



## MrStone (15 Mai 2003)

et en 12 lettres SCAPHANDRIER


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

*WDRSPAAZCHILNRE* 

SCAPHANDRE


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2003)

WDRSPAAZCHILNRE 
.

moi j'ai vingt milles pattes sur la terre avec
.
ARACHNIDES ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,c'est pas bon hein


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MrStone:</font><hr /> * et en 12 lettres SCAPHANDRIER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

13 lettres : SCAPHANDRIERE

C'est pas Barbarella qui pourra me critiquer


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Il a dit "écrivain né au XVIIIe siècle" ! Héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]






 Bon, j'ai gaffé, mais faut dire que ça fait longtemps que j'ai tendance à interpréter les propos du Arico, vu que, sinon, c'est pas toujours compréhensible


----------



## barbarella (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

13 lettres : SCAPHANDRIERE

C'est pas Barbarella qui pourra me critiquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


Joli nom pour faire la plonge


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

13 lettres : SCAPHANDRIERE

C'est pas Barbarella qui pourra me critiquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah ah ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ou tu vas chercher le deuxieme   E  ?


----------



## bebert (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

ah ah ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ou tu vas chercher le deuxieme   E  ?

* 

[/QUOTE]




Moi qui te croyais bigleux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bien vu !


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2003)

Les règles sont trop compliquées pour moi : un coup tu peux prendre les lettres plusieurs fois, un coup non. Vu que je passe en coup de vent (sauf à cette heure-ci), je me prends les pieds dans le tapis à tous les coups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je vous promets que c'est pas fini


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Les règles sont trop compliquées pour moi : un coup tu peux prendre les lettres plusieurs fois, un coup non. Vu que je passe en coup de vent (sauf à cette heure-ci), je me prends les pieds dans le tapis à tous les coups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je vous promets que c'est pas fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

d'accord,bientot tu n'aura plus d'excuse foireuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
*J'enléve le tapis !*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MrStone:</font><hr /> * WDRSPAAZCHILNRE

et en 12 lettres SCAPHANDRIER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

bravo MrStone !!! 

à toi de nous concocter un nouveau passe temps (jeux)


----------



## aricosec (17 Mai 2003)

je viens de relire les statuts du jeu.

article 22
.
un gagnant qui ne retire pas son prix dans les 24 heures est illuminé.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * je viens de relire les statuts du jeu.

article 22
.
un gagnant qui ne retire pas son prix dans les 24 heures est illuminé.






* 

[/QUOTE]


exact !!  je confirme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bien vu Rico !


----------



## aricosec (17 Mai 2003)

nouveau koitesse intérimaire et néanmoins respectueux du lauréat,qui trop pris par ses autres activitées,ne peut pas retirer son prix et nous donner son mot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
definition
.
*methode d'espionnage 
.
H A R P S O M E E *


----------



## Amiral 29 (17 Mai 2003)

passe temps de contre-espionnage?
Amiral de retour de loin
Kenavo


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2003)

Salut l'amiral !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En escale ?


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amiral 29:</font><hr /> * passe temps de contre-espionnage?
Amiral de retour de loin
Kenavo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

salut AMIRAL,en plus pour toi ça ne devrait pas etre trop diffivcile
.
kenavo et bien le bonjour


----------



## bebert (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*methode d'espionnage 
.
H A R P S O M E E *


[/QUOTE]

SÉMAPHORE.


----------



## barbarella (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

SÉMAPHORE.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, c'est à moi


----------



## bebert (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non, c'est à moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tidjuuu en pleine forme ce soir ! Je devrais miser sur les mayos !


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

SÉMAPHORE.  * 

[/QUOTE]
.

en plein dans le mille ,et sans délai pond nous ton jeu


----------



## bebert (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
en plein dans le mille ,et sans délai pond nous ton jeu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Imaginaire :

CCCEEFIIINNOST


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2003)

FICTION(S)


----------



## bebert (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * FICTION(S)   * 

[/QUOTE]

un indice : -


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

un indice : -



* 

[/QUOTE]


koitesse cet indice ??? 

a-t'il un rapport avec l'espace, l'univers ???


----------



## aricosec (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Imaginaire :

CCCEEFIIINNOST
* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est le jeu ou on emploie toutes les lettres ??,parce que avec le client qui a demarré cette page je ne sais plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







arfff..........gasppp......


----------



## anntraxh (22 Mai 2003)

heuuu... SCIENCE-FICTION  ...alors ?

mais avec l'indice y'a pas trop de gloire hin ...


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * heuuu... SCIENCE-FICTION  ...alors ?

mais avec l'indice y'a pas trop de gloire hin ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo anntraxh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rico : tu ne suis pas alors va au coin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à toi anntraxh de trouver un jeu, n'oublie pas d'expliquer la règle. héhé.


----------



## anntraxh (22 Mai 2003)

ok ...moi j'aime bien les mots qui commencent par "an" (on s'demande pourquoi ? ), alors celui qui trouve le plus long mot avec 
AN .... DEEEIILNNTUV 
ben y gagne !


----------



## aricosec (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * ok ...moi j'aime bien les mots qui commencent par "an" (on s'demande pourquoi ? ), alors celui qui trouve le plus long mot avec 
AN .... DEEEIILNNTUV 
ben y gagne !



* 

[/QUOTE]

est ce que toutes les lettres sont employées,et une seule fois  ???? hein ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
t'a vu que l'on peut etre chiant ici


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2003)

Antédiluvienne ?


----------



## anntraxh (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Antédiluvienne ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ben oui t'as trouvé, c'est un peu moi ça, antédiluvienne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









à toi l'honneur ...


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2003)

Je recommence :

Passer au noir

*AABCIINNOORST*


----------



## barbarella (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je recommence :

Passer au noir

AABCIINNOORST * 

[/QUOTE]


NOIRCIR


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2003)

J'oubliais , sauf erreur de ma part, toutes les lettres sont utiles.


----------



## barbarella (22 Mai 2003)

AABCIINNOORST


CARBONISATION


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2003)

Bravo ! À toi.


----------



## aricosec (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Bravo ! À toi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
.
BARBARELLA demande un délai


----------



## barbarella (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
.
BARBARELLA demande un délai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non, mais non.

N R M T A A I I R E 

arbre fruitier

bon courage


----------



## anntraxh (23 Mai 2003)

tamarinier ???


----------



## barbarella (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * tamarinier ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo anntraxh, à toi l'honneur


----------



## anntraxh (23 Mai 2003)

bon ...un bête jeu alors ...
vous connaissez "monsieur et madame X ont un-e fils (fille )" ?
bin c'est l'inverse

anne (encore!!!) , la fille de  m. et mme....... "SSGRBNAEO" s'appelle donc ?

XXXXXXXXX - anne
(nom - prénom)

et toutes les lettres sont utilisées ...zoo kà où


----------



## aricosec (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> *
anne (encore!!!) , la fille de  m. et mme....... "SSGRBNAEO" s'appelle donc ?

XXXXXXXXX - anne
(nom - prénom)

et toutes les lettres sont utilisées ...zoo kà où 



* 

[/QUOTE]
la barre est trop haute,au bout de 24 heures ,tu dois donner un indice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
article 27 bis alinéa 15 de la regle du passe temps


----------



## bebert (23 Mai 2003)

BOUGRED ANNE !


----------



## anntraxh (24 Mai 2003)

meuuuuuhhh non

bon , un indice ...(les heures passent vite dans la quatrième dimension du bar Macg...)
indice : FRUIT  REGIME





(c'est un bête jeu ...j'ai dit)


----------



## bebert (24 Mai 2003)

BANN ANNE ?


----------



## anntraxh (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * BANN ANNE ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
t'y es presque ...


----------



## chagregel (24 Mai 2003)

GROSBAN ANNE?


----------



## chagregel (24 Mai 2003)

pardon, le vendredi soir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GROSSEBAN ANNE


----------



## bebert (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * pardon, le vendredi soir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GROSSEBAN ANNE
* 

[/QUOTE]

ARF !


----------



## chagregel (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

ARF ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Vi je sais toutes mes escuses...


----------



## anntraxh (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * pardon, le vendredi soir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GROSSEBAN ANNE
* 

[/QUOTE]
yessss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










à toi ...


----------



## chagregel (24 Mai 2003)

Je demande aux GO de ce post un temps de reflexion...


----------



## chagregel (24 Mai 2003)

Vous faites travailler vos méninges??? :


Jouet d'enfant :

*LR-FTACENOV*


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2003)

.
orignal-volant ??


----------



## barbarella (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * Vous faites travailler vos méninges??? :


Jouet d'enfant :

LR-FTACENOV 










* 

[/QUOTE]

CERF-VOLANT


----------



## barbarella (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * .
orignal-volant ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Arrêtes le rhum rico


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Arrêtes le rhum rico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
.
c'est une erreur,je reviens du quebec !


----------



## chagregel (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

CERF-VOLANT   * 

[/QUOTE]

Madame est trop forte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je m'incline devant tant de superiorité


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 

Madame est trop forte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je m'incline devant tant de superiorité







* 

[/QUOTE]
.
oh ! tu sais vu de loin,il n'ya pas grande diference entre l'orignal et le cerf


----------



## barbarella (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 

Madame est trop forte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je m'incline devant tant de superiorité







* 

[/QUOTE]

Et en plus c'est naturel, aucun effort


----------



## chagregel (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et en plus c'est naturel, aucun effort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais que fais tu debout à 6h du matin un dimanche ?????









Lavenir apartint a ceux qui se levent tot mais la...


----------



## barbarella (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 

Mais que fais tu debout à 6h du matin un dimanche ?????

























* 

[/QUOTE]

Je flood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, le nom d'une plante (très facile)

*MARCODENA*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2003)

cardamone


----------



## barbarella (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * cardamone   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo, à toi l'honneur


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2003)

un véhicule (tout aussi facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

*C W K R A I H S*


----------



## anntraxh (26 Mai 2003)

rickshaw ?






(merci Kipling...)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * rickshaw ?






(merci Kipling...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Bingo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à toi...


----------



## anntraxh (26 Mai 2003)

DDEEEMLNOTIM

oscillation légère ...


----------



## chagregel (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * DDEEEMLNOTIM

oscillation légère ...     * 

[/QUOTE]


C'est du suisse????


----------



## anntraxh (26 Mai 2003)

quoi ... ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais non, c'est du belge ...eh !

même qu'on cause français aussi en belgique ...

















(et la définition est du petit Larousse ..bon ok , c'est pas une blonde ...)


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * DDEEEMLNOTIM

oscillation légère ...     * 

[/QUOTE]dodelinement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( ah non, j'ai loupé un m...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## anntraxh (26 Mai 2003)

OUPPPSSS ...
t'as raison ... c'est moi qui ai mis un M de trop ... 

bon , tu t'en serviras pour le prochain mot ? cadeau ...

t'as trouvé


----------



## chagregel (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * quoi ... ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais non, c'est du belge ...eh !

même qu'on cause français aussi en belgique ...

















(et la définition est du petit Larousse ..bon ok , c'est pas une blonde ...)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ok, j'avoue, l'histoire des blondes va me suivre mais pourtant ce n'est que de la reprise de l'autovanne de mes soeurs ou autres amies blondes... 

Le mot, je ne le connaissait pas.. BRAVO!


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2003)

au fait, j'ai pas suivi, mais c'était pas ça la règle du jeu au début... l'Arico est-il d'accord ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je voudrais pas faire un crime de lèse l'Arico, moi


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2003)

aime les pierres

*u t r r q o o m e c* 

à vous !


----------



## anntraxh (26 Mai 2003)

romtroeucq ????
sinon c'est schtrükbühl ????


----------



## aricosec (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * au fait, j'ai pas suivi, mais c'était pas ça la règle du jeu au début... l'Arico est-il d'accord ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je voudrais pas faire un crime de lèse l'Arico, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oh t'a rien a craindre,c'est justement le jeu ou chacun fait ce qu'il veut,a condition de donner les régles en meme temps bien sur


----------



## chagregel (26 Mai 2003)

tourromecq

je sais meme pas si ca existe


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * aime les pierres

u t r r q o o m e c 

à vous !  * 

[/QUOTE]

CROQUEMORT


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)

Mais ça marche ça ma parole ! Croquemort !

(Barbarella, tu leur avoue que je t'ai soufflé... ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)

Crotte ! C'est 19 h passée. L'heure de la réponse dans Et avec Google !


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Mais ça marche ça ma parole ! Croquemort !

(Barbarella, tu leur avoue que je t'ai soufflé... ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Eh oui, ça marche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, et puis quoi encore


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 

Madame est trop forte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je m'incline devant tant de superiorité







* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh oui


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)

*Attention. La mauvaise foi du message qui suit est de nature à heurter les plublics non avertis.* 

Pas étonnant : elle totalise 6036 posts dont 6000 dans le bar. Elle a de l'entraînement... C'est pas juste.


----------



## anntraxh (27 Mai 2003)

oufti !!! (comme on dit chez nous ôttt ..)
elle est forte Barbarella !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Chapeau !


----------



## maousse (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Eh oui, ça marche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, et puis quoi encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]félicitations !


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * félicitations !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il s'en balance

CRORKANICHIG-


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

rocking-chair ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * rocking-chair ?   * 

[/QUOTE]






 Bravo anntraxh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

merci Barbarella
alors ...
_décadence :_ 

ICCDQLNSUEEEE


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * merci Barbarella
alors ...
décadence : 

ICCDQLNSUEEEE   * 

[/QUOTE]

DELIQUESCENCE


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

eh ouiiiiii ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Barbarella is the Best !!!


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * eh ouiiiiii ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Barbarella is the Best !!!




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca me gêne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Cocktail

IONOPCACHE


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

cacophonie ????


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * cacophonie ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo, anntraxh, We are the best


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

Vraiment trop compliqué votre jeu.
On dirait Pyramide. 12 encyclopédies pour définir les règles.


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

PFFFF!!!!! c'est même pas vrai ... c'est un "koitesse" , on donne toutes les lettres et la définition c'est tout ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas de notre fôôôt si vous avez de la sauce béchamel à la place du cerveau , hin ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la preuve : 

aoeruqtnne _petit nombre (au féminin !!_











 )

et  Barbarella elle sait , j'en suis certaine !!!! Gniark !!!


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2003)

L'important n'est pas de poster juste, ça tout le monde sait le faire. L'important c'est de poster au bon moment !


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * aoeruqtnne petit nombre (au féminin !!











 )

et  Barbarella elle sait , j'en suis certaine !!!! Gniark !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

En petit nombre, je connais quarteron(ne), mais ça doit pas être ça, il manque un r.
Je dois avoir trop de béchamel dans la tête.


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 
PFFFF!!!!! c'est même pas vrai ... c'est un "koitesse" , on donne toutes les lettres et la définition c'est tout ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas de notre fôôôt si vous avez de la sauce béchamel à la place du cerveau , hin ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la preuve : 

aoeruqtnne petit nombre (au féminin !!











 )

et  Barbarella elle sait , j'en suis certaine !!!! Gniark !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il me manque un I


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

En petit nombre, je connais quarteron(ne), mais ça doit pas être ça, il manque un r.
Je dois avoir trop de béchamel dans la tête.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
bon, t'as pas de sauce béchamel dans la tête, c'est mon cerveau à moi qui part en déliquescence, j'avais effectivement oublié un R ...
à toi Maître Krystof ... ( et qui se souvient de Maître Capello , dans le "Francophonissime ? ..."


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

Bon on n'a pas que ça à faire, c'est pour quand la prochaine définition ?


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * à toi Maître Krystof ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois que tu as raison. Tu peux répéter, en rajoutant "ô grand", entre toi et Maître ?


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon on n'a pas que ça à faire, c'est pour quand la prochaine définition ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

On s'impatiente ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

Et alors c'est pour quand ?


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

C'est pour quand je veux !


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois que tu as raison. Tu peux répéter, en rajoutant "ô grand", entre toi et Maître ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
eh hooooooo , faut pas abuser hin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon c'est pour quand la suite ????


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 
eh hooooooo , faut pas abuser hin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon c'est pour quand la suite ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et vlan...


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

Un complot féminin contre moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez pas honte ?


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Un complot féminin contre moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez pas honte ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, tu accouches ?


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

Alors voilà :

Gouvernement où le pouvoir appartient aux riches.

LEUATCPRTOOI


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Alors voilà :

Gouvernement où le pouvoir appartient aux riches.

LEUATCPRTOOI  * 

[/QUOTE]

ploutocratie  ?





 et toc !


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2003)

BUSHERIE


----------



## chagregel (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 

ploutocratie  ?





 et toc !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois bien qu'elle a raison ...


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois bien qu'elle a raison ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle a raison c'est sûr, quand je pense que j'allais le mettre


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois bien qu'elle a raison ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est sûr qu'elle a raison.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo. A toi anntraxh


----------



## chagregel (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Elle a raison c'est sûr, quand je pense que j'allais le mettre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi bien evidament mais les GO n'ont pas encore instoré le match nul!


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

on arrive on arrive ... 

NTHRCAAEEO
_vit dans la solitude_


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

oupsss ...j'avais ENCORE écrit une "biestreye" c'était 2E et pas 2O

excusez-moi


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * oupsss ...j'avais ENCORE écrit une "biestreye" c'était 2E et pas 2O

excusez-moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

anntraxh, je crois qu'il est temps de crever l'abcès, il faut faire plus attention, ça fait trois heures que je cherche


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

anntraxh, je crois qu'il es temps de crever l'abcès, il faut faire plus attention, ça fait trois heures que je cherche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
oui ,mea culpa, mea maxima culpa ...

je vais conjuguer à tous les temps et à toutes les personnes et le copier 100 fois:
"RELIRE son post avant de l'envoyer"


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

 ça fait trois heures que je cherche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais ...entre 12h12 et 12h58 y'a trois heures ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









il est vrai que le temps est une notion toute relative, surtout sur MacG !


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 

oui mais ...entre 12h12 et 12h58 y'a trois heures ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









il est vrai que le temps est une notion toute relative, surtout sur MacG !



* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh oui, quand on aime on ne compte pas
 Cette fois ci es tu bien sûre des lettres


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

Quand je disais qu'il était trop compliqué votre jeu.
Même l'énigme est difficile à exposer.


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

oui, cette fois les lettres sont bonnes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





un indice ?
religieux


----------



## chagregel (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * on arrive on arrive ... 

NTHRCAAEEO
vit dans la solitude * 

[/QUOTE]

ANACHORETE


----------



## anntraxh (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 

ANACHORETE










* 

[/QUOTE]

mais oui mais oui ...à  vous cher chagregel !


----------



## chagregel (29 Mai 2003)

YES!


----------



## chagregel (29 Mai 2003)

pièce d'artillerie?

*TPLOCOLRIAU*


----------



## aricosec (29 Mai 2003)

mitraillette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
c'est pas ça ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
encore perdu.


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * pièce d'artillerie?


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une question ou un indice ?


----------



## chagregel (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * mitraillette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
c'est pas ça ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
encore perdu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]













<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est une question ou un indice ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh les deux....


----------



## aricosec (29 Mai 2003)

CHAGREGEL,j'ai l'impression qu'ont a du mal a la remonter ton artillerie,manquerait il des pieces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.
tu nous donne un  indice peu etre  ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
rappel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------
piece d'artillerie
.
TPLOCOLRIAU


----------



## Niconemo (29 Mai 2003)

ALLUCITOPOR ?

PLATOULCOIR ?

RAPLOTOULCI ?

CITROUPOLLA ?

TUCOLPOLAIR ?

RATIPOLUCOL ?

POLUTIORACL ?

PORCALILUTO ?

Y'en a forcément un de bon. J'ai fait 40 ans dans l'artillerie.


----------



## chagregel (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * ALLUCITOPOR ?

PLATOULCOIR ?

RAPLOTOULCI ?

CITROUPOLLA ?

TUCOLPOLAIR ?

RATIPOLUCOL ?

POLUTIORACL ?

PORCALILUTO ?

Y'en a forcément un de bon. J'ai fait 40 ans dans l'artillerie.






* 

[/QUOTE]

Non aucun....


----------



## chagregel (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * CHAGREGEL,j'ai l'impression qu'ont a du mal a la remonter ton artillerie,manquerait il des pieces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.
tu nous donne un  indice peu etre  ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
rappel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------
piece d'artillerie
.
TPLOCOLRIAU     * 

[/QUOTE]

Euh.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors on peu concidérer le debut de la piéce comme un animal d'eau


----------



## chagregel (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * CHAGREGEL,j'ai l'impression qu'ont a du mal a la remonter ton artillerie,manquerait il des pieces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.
tu nous donne un  indice peu etre  ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
rappel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------
piece d'artillerie
.

CRAPOUILLOT

* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon aller je suis gentil, la def. du Laousse :
Nom populaire donné aux mortiers de tranchées
employés pendant la première Guerre Mondiale.


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2003)

je ne trouve pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

à mon avis: du moyen-age...

ça aide


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

J'allucine. La réponse est en toute lettre quelques post plus haut : crapouillot. On m'explique l'embrouille ou je meurs idiot. Quoi que dans le fond, comme dit l'autre, "c'est pas con d'mourir idiot".


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

Bon, bé alors, ma réponse :


CRAPOUILLOT !


----------



## anntraxh (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> *

Y'en a forcément un de bon. J'ai fait 40 ans dans l'artillerie.






* 

[/QUOTE]















 ben tu vois que ça sert à quelque chose ... y' sont futés les artilleurs !!!


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

Bon, c'est à moi alors...

C'est quoi la règle déjà ?


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

*M O N D I P E A R L* 

indice : Eve


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

Un petit indice svp


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * M O N D I P E A R L 

indice : Eve  * 

[/QUOTE]

indice 2 : en route, je tourne.


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

indice 2 : en route, je tourne.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2003)

un autre indice ?
les huits premieres lettres syouplait


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

PALINDROME ?


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * PALINDROME ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et c'est encore une Barbarella qui gagne une barpapapa !


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Et c'est encore une Barbarella qui gagne une barpapapa !

* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai encooooooooore gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S. quel rapport avec Eve ?


----------



## Niconemo (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai encooooooooore gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S. quel rapport avec Eve ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le plus court palindrome que je connaisse ;-)


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

C'est le plus court palindrome que je connaisse ;-)  * 

[/QUOTE]

OK, OK,

Bon puisque j'ai une nouvelle fois gagné, je continue.

Panonceau : MORAISIER

Voilà, voilà


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

armoiries ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * armoiries ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo, anntraxh, à toi


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bravo, anntraxh, à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 BEEUUSSNTQ
_qui suit_


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

SUBSEQUENT


----------



## Niconemo (31 Mai 2003)

Faudra songer à faire le compte de tes victoires Barbarella, un de ces 4


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Faudra songer à faire le compte de tes victoires Barbarella, un de ces 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, 1 2 3 4...10...26...38...42...56.........................12 814


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * SUBSEQUENT    * 

[/QUOTE]






 chapeau bas, à vous ...


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 






 chapeau bas, à vous ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et réciproquement


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

Langue barbare :

RAGAGNIOBUAI


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Langue barbare :

RAGAGNIOBUAI





* 

[/QUOTE]
baragouinai ... _mais y'a un G de trop_




baragouinage ... _mais y'a pas de E_


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 
baragouinai ... mais y'a un G de trop




baragouinage ... mais y'a pas de E



* 

[/QUOTE]

L'émotion sans doute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BARAGOUINAGE 

C'est épatant


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

L'émotion sans doute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* 

[/QUOTE]
ça arrive au meilleur d'entre nous ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y sont dégoutés les autres, ou quoi ? y sont où ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AAIIIOGTNUNMCCRV
_voyage..._


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 


y sont dégoutés les autres, ou quoi ? y sont où ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Nous sommes trop fortes, ça leur fait peur


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 


AAIIIOGTNUNMCCRV
voyage... * 

[/QUOTE]

CIRCUM-NAVIGATION ?


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

CIRCUM-NAVIGATION ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
 eh oui .... 

et je crois que les autres sont au bar , à se trucider les neurones en sirotant moultes apéros .....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 à la vôtre !


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 
 eh oui .... 

et je crois que les autres sont au bar , à se trucider les neurones en sirotant moultes apéros .....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 à la vôtre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et si on en faisait autant, je t'invite, c'est ma tournée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Symbolique :

QUOPLOTIGERO


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et si on en faisait autant, je t'invite, c'est ma tournée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Symbolique :

QUOPLOTIGERO   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui, merci , un ptit vin blanc sec pour moi ...





protologique ? (au hazard parce que je ne vois pas ça au dico et que les effets du chti canon se font sentir ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 

oui, merci , un ptit vin blanc sec pour moi ...* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour moi ce sera, un 1/2 Vittel, ou un verre d'Hépar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * protologique ? (au hazard parce que je ne vois pas ça au dico et que les effets du chti canon se font sentir ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ne me déçois pas, tu y est presque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




prends un verre d'eau


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

prologotique ?  _symbolique prolog, en informatique ?_ 
excuses-moi j'ai un peu trainé, mais j'étais prise par un problème de mapping 3D sur une image ....


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

Bon, je répète 

QUOPLOTIGERO 

Un indice :

Qui est de la nature spaciale de la courbe


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

je coiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnce ...


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * je coiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnce ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je te le dis maintenant, ou on attend lundi


----------



## chagregel (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je te le dis maintenant, ou on attend lundi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh.. penche, malgrès l'heure tardive à
TROPOLOGIQUE






Bonne nuit à vous


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 

Euh.. penche, malgrès l'heure tardive à
TROPOLOGIQUE






Bonne nuit à vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne penche pas trop, tu risques de tomber. Mais, quelle agréable chute, que celle de la victoire.

BRAVO


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

désolée d'avoir déclaré forfait hier soir , mais j'avais bossé hier...j'étais fatiguée et je ne connaissais pas ce mot ...(qui n'est pas dans mon ptit dico) 

bravo à chagregel !


----------



## chagregel (31 Mai 2003)

Merci,

Je penchais hier soir mais ca va beaucoup mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rien de tel qu'une bonne nuit de someil !!!









Alors, hyper facile :

Le titre de notre jeux:

NCEOOTPSUDIAC


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

désoccupation ?


----------



## chagregel (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * désoccupation ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo !bravo!








A vous la main...


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juin 2003)

IITTMNOOASPRE
_retard...._


----------



## aricosec (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Alors, 1 2 3 4...10...26...38...42...56.........................12 814 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
.
bon d'accord,mais fait pas trop ta faraude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,a partir de maintenant tu devras repondre avant la question,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sorte de handicap en somme pour les pros


----------



## chagregel (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * IITTMNOOASPRE
retard.... 



* 

[/QUOTE]









TEMPORISATION


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 










TEMPORISATION








* 

[/QUOTE]

yesss ! ... à toi


----------



## barbarella (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
.
bon d'accord,mais fait pas trop ta faraude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,a partir de maintenant tu devras repondre avant la question,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sorte de handicap en somme pour les pros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de probléme


----------



## chagregel (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pas de probléme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo! la réponse à la question que je voulais poser était probleme.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vraiment trop forte Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, je trouve que c'est de la triche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors...


Encore un facile, pour vous mettre en jambe cette semaine:

_handicap _ 

*AUHESGCRR*


----------



## barbarella (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 


Encore un facile, pour vous mettre en jambe cette semaine:

handicap  

AUHESGCRR 





* 

[/QUOTE]

SURCHARGE


----------



## chagregel (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

SURCHARGE   * 

[/QUOTE]

Yes!


----------



## aricosec (3 Juin 2003)

je conseille a ANNTRAXH et a CHAGREGEL de debrancher le webcam,je ne vois que ça qui puisse vous trahir aoprés de BARBARELLA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça ne peut pas durer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça suffit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on n'a pas le temps de jouer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est un complot


----------



## chagregel (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * je conseille a ANNTRAXH et a CHAGREGEL de debrancher le webcam,je ne vois que ça qui puisse vous trahir aoprés de BARBARELLA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça ne peut pas durer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça suffit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on n'a pas le temps de jouer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est un complot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

rien a dire ....


----------



## barbarella (3 Juin 2003)

Bon vous avez assez mariné :

MLFRYEBOA


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

On ne peut pas dire que ce soit brillant.

P.S. ceci est un indice


----------



## chagregel (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Bon vous avez assez mariné :

MLFRYEBOA 
On ne peut pas dire que ce soit brillant.
P.S. ceci est un indice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Atermoyer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pourtant pas loin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Arf! tu nous l'a sortit de l'enfer???


----------



## chagregel (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * je conseille a ANNTRAXH et a CHAGREGEL de debrancher le webcam,je ne vois que ça qui puisse vous trahir aoprés de BARBARELLA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça ne peut pas durer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça suffit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on n'a pas le temps de jouer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est un complot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Enfin la, personne ne trouve!!!


----------



## Nephou (4 Juin 2003)

MLFRYEBOA 
F L A M B O Y E R


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * MLFRYEBOA 
F L A M B O Y E R 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]






Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2003)

OLMIITRN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 pensez à mes jeux


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

MIRLITON


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2003)

j'en suis vert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gagné (c'était peut-être trop facile ?)


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * 
c'était peut-être trop facile ? * 

[/QUOTE]

pour moi oui


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2003)

quelles sont tes lettres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on les attend avec impatience (celle de faire un bon mot)


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * c'était peut-être trop facile ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement. La gagnante n'a aucun mérite.


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

PALASUEEIRCCT


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2003)

PALASUEEIRCCT
S P E C T A C U L A I R E


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * PALASUEEIRCCT
S P E C T A C U L A I R E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai bien fait de choisir simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bravo Nephou, à toi


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2003)

idée

TANTENVDRUSIO


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> *












idée





* 

[/QUOTE]

 est-ce un indice ?


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2003)

c'est pour dire que j'ai eu subitement l'idée du mot en lisant un extrait d'article ; thème : la guerre


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

Avec un *I* de plus et un *T* en moins, on aurait pu faire :

VERDUNISATION 

dommage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un petit indice


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

bouh la honte (sur moi)






















j'ai du mal à me relire :
tu as gagné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












toutes mes excuses


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> *














































bouh la honte (sur moi)






















j'ai du mal à me relire :
tu as gagné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












toutes mes excuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas grave, ça arrive même aux meilleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors : 


HGCRPSOEAA


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

tu veux me punir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'y enfermer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais qu'est-ce que c'est ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * tu veux me punir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'y enfermer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais qu'est-ce que c'est ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble que tu as trouvé


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

je n'ose pas répondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je cherche un bon OTM. Une TAEÉPPHI en quelque sorte ; que les NSGPTYÉIE liraient en buvant un ZMTHYU. Mais, que diable, nous ne sommes pas à l'ATUIÉTINQ.
Bref, j'ai peur que de révéler le mot brouillé porte préjudice à mes viscères (un TKK est si vite arrivé). Et puis, il ne faut pas que nous ne soyons que deux à jouer : pour le moment j'ai eu de la chance.


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

Bon, je pense que maintenant tu peux oser, et donne nous par la même occasion le prochain mot, on va pas y passer la nuit, c'est du sérieux tout ça


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

j'ose alors : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



S A R C O P H A G E

et je pose FEDSOERINULA  _rapport aux clics_ 
sans rien retenir


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * 


 je pose FEDSOERINULA  rapport aux clics 
sans rien retenir



* 

[/QUOTE]

DEFLEURAISON


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

exact : tu as un truc


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * exact : tu as un truc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle a la main verte


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * exact : tu as un truc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de truc, tout dans la tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors :

un facile :

IAAAEEOTTHLHRSSP

Voilà, voilà


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * IAAAEEOTTHLHRSSP* 

[/QUOTE]








 c'est le comble pour quelqu'un qui ne part pas en vacances :
T H A L A S S O T H É R A P I E

et pour moi _'achement plus dur_ :
RCDPEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_suis fier de moi là_


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * 








 c'est le comble pour quelqu'un qui ne part pas en vacances :
T H A L A S S O T H É R A P I E * 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * et pour moi 'achement plus dur :
RCDPEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















suis fier de moi là



* 

[/QUOTE]


Oui, mais là c'est pas du jeu, j'ai trouvé :

PRECEDE

DEPECER

DECREPE


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

et avec les accents il y en à cinq : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DÉCRÊPE
DÉCRÊPÉ
DÉPECER
PRÉCÈDE
PRÉCÉDÉ


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

NLBTSOOIAU


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juin 2003)

absolution ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

Bravo annthrahx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * absolution ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
damned gosh par les saintes culottes de Mc Culloch (de mémoire)


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * 
damned gosh par les saintes culottes de Mc Culloch (de mémoire)  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Niconemo (7 Juin 2003)

Vingdiou ! Le niveau a sacrément monté depuis mo dernier passage ! Bande de mutants !


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juin 2003)

AURRROFTTCEE


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * AURRROFTTCEE



* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais..euh... avant on donnait une définition du mots... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est trop dur pour moi maintenant...







Tant pis...


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * AURRROFTTCEE



* 

[/QUOTE]

FREUTORR...

Zut.. vraiment trop compliqué


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2003)

[HS]
extrait d'une charade sur victor Hugo :

mon deuxième distribue le courrier:

tor, car tor est facteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[HS]


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> *




[HS]
extrait d'une charade sur victor Hugo :

mon deuxième distribue le courrier:

tor, car tor est facteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[HS] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 






ce doit être la chaleur, j'ai rien compris


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






ce doit être la chaleur, j'ai rien compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]












le temps de poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










torréfacteur, elle est bien bonne celle-là


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2003)

bon bon , pour la forme :
TORRÉFACTEUR


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 












le temps de poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










torréfacteur, elle est bien bonne celle-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

a vous , bravo !


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 

a vous , bravo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

A toi nephou


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> *







bon bon , pour la forme :
TORRÉFACTEUR



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je reve, en plus Monsieur nous fait des jeux
de mots avec les réponses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La je m'incline, BRAVO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SPLENDIDE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(oups, on est plus dedans...)


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2003)

un facile, pour la route et pour céder ma place
NNRNDBTAOAEAAI


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * un facile, pour la route et pour céder ma place
NNRNDBTAOAEAAI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu abandonnes ?


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * un facile, pour la route et pour céder ma place
NNRNDBTAOAEAAI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Facile??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais non, 
je trouve ca dur!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aller, je me lance...
En plus tu nous a classé les voyelles des consones.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ABERATION
ANANDABERATION
NNDAAAABERATION
DANANABERATION... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est clair, je vais rentré chez moi prendre un bain...


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

Bon avant qu'on me le pique :

ABANDONNATAIRE


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2003)

et la gagnante est...
barbarella, sans cap


----------



## krystof (7 Juin 2003)

On attend


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

Devant l'impatience du public voici un nouveau défi :

IFOINAFILAT

Voilà, voilà


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2003)

AFFILIATION 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'abandonne pas


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * AFFILIATION 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'abandonne pas  * 

[/QUOTE]






 BRAVO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## barbarella (9 Juin 2003)

Ouh, ouh, ya quelqu'un ? :


----------



## barbarella (11 Juin 2003)

ouuuh ouuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2003)

SBNTSNLMIEAOE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'avais oublié que c'était à moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec toutes mes excuses


----------



## barbarella (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * SBNTSNLMIEAOE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'avais oublié que c'était à moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec toutes mes excuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment peut-on oublier que l'on a gagné


----------



## barbarella (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * SBNTSNLMIEAOE 

* 

[/QUOTE]

ANOBLISSEMENT


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2003)

exactement : À toi


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ANOBLISSEMENT   * 

[/QUOTE]
Décidément, elle est trop forte, je m'incline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en fait, il ne faut jouer que quand c'est elle qui pose la question


----------



## barbarella (11 Juin 2003)

DEPATOGRILI


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2003)

DEPATOGRILI
G É N É R O S I T É  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai dû louper un truc


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * DEPATOGRILI

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je préfere DÉPATOBASILIC !


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2003)

bebert est prodigue de jeux de mots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







L A R G E S S E


----------



## barbarella (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * DEPATOGRILI

* 

[/QUOTE]

Juste un rappel des lettres


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2003)

PATROGILIDE
P R O D I G A L I T É peut êtren comme ça pour voir


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * PATROGILIDE
P R O D I G A L I T É peut êtren comme ça pour voir  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'en ai bien peur !


----------



## barbarella (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * PATROGILIDE
P R O D I G A L I T É peut êtren comme ça pour voir  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo Nephou, clapclapclap, quel talent, bravissimo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi, et cette fois ci ne nous oublies pas merci


----------



## Nephou (12 Juin 2003)

PCMMNNSTDMPOEIEUEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je ne vous oublie pas


----------



## barbarella (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * PCMMNNSTDMPOEIEUEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne vous oublie pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors là


----------



## Nephou (12 Juin 2003)

pour faire court (attention, indice) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me suis planté en mélangeant les lettres : (pommme c au lieu de pomme x) : il y a donc deux lettres en trop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



les bonnes lettres sont :
*CMMNNSTDPOEIEUEE* 
encore désolé


----------



## barbarella (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * pour faire court (attention, indice) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CMMNNSTDPOEIEUEE 
* 

[/QUOTE]

COMPENDIEUSEMENT


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

COMPENDIEUSEMENT

* 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gagné
_c'est mon mot préféré pour dire "concis"_




à toi


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> *





 gagné
c'est mon mot préféré pour dire "concis"




à toi  * 

[/QUOTE]

Nous avons tous nos petits bonheurs, c'est ça la classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOITESCNAUHB


----------



## barbarella (16 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nous avons tous nos petits bonheurs, c'est ça la classe
> 
> ...



et hop


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et hop   *


c'est quoi et hop? un indice?


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est quoi et hop? un indice?
> 
> 
> ...


non, c'est un triple saut périlleux arrière , avec entrechat ... !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Barbarella est danseuse étoile, ne l'oublions pas !


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> non, c'est un triple saut périlleux arrière , avec entrechat ... !
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore les danseuses etoile, dans une pub pour 
je sais plus quel truc de regime y'en avit une hyper mignone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












... Bref, rien à voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon alors je reflechie au mots...
Hum.. j'trouve pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un indice et hop ???


----------



## Nephou (16 Juin 2003)

la réponse me paraît intangible


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non y'a pas de H dans INTANGIBLE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










LOITESCNAU *H* B


----------



## Nephou (16 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non y'a pas de H dans INTANGIBLE
> 
> ...


tu veux dire que ces lettres sont indéboulonables


----------



## barbarella (16 Juin 2003)

Faudrait écouter un peu ! 

Quand je dis que c'est la classe, ça veut peut-être aussi dire une classe.

A bon entendeur...


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juin 2003)

et hop !  ©barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon, barbarella, t'as pas mis la barre un peu haut, là ???


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * et hop !  ©barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, pas du tout. 

Alors un indice : classe = espèce = caste = rang = etc.


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juin 2003)

bon , à part "belouchistan " je vois rien d'autre ...


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)

C'est une belle région le Belouchistan. J'y ai passé mes dernières vacances. Vraiment très agréable.


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2003)

Un dernier indice :

qui ne peut être touché


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juin 2003)

intouchables ... au Bélouchistan ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






à demain, barbarella ... beaux rêves !


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2003)

Bonjour anntrahx, joli samedi pour toi, bienvenue dans la caste des gagnants, avec ce sacro-saint intouchable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A toi


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juin 2003)

merci barbarella et bon WE à toi , un bon plan ?

IEQPLETCIU


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> IEQPLETCIU   *



ECLIPTIQUE


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juin 2003)

eh oui ...! une fois de plus à toi !


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

LFFHRCUIEEO


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2003)

pour ne pas perdre le fil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok je  [|

 effilocher


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * pour ne pas perdre le fil
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 tu y es presque, dépêche toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Psssssss... c'est le substantif mais chut_


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2003)

ure, effilochure


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * ure, effilochure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A toi


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2003)

À moi ? de vrai ?
bon alors :

*G N N T R A N O I I

voilà voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> G N N T R A N O I I
> 
> *



IGNORANTIN


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * IGNORANTIN*


* bravo, cest bien cela  à toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2003)

Alors, un facile :

RBPCSRSEEIOU-

Voilà, voilà


----------

